# Best Way Elk



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

What would you say is the best way to cut up an elk, I mean into what (roasts,steaks,jerkey,etc.)


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

roasts, then that way if you decide later that you'd rather have a steak then you cut the roast up a little bit more. Or you can cut the roast into jerky or just burger the thing. I prefer good roast and steaks but every now and again my belly enjoys some jerky.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> What would you say is the best way to cut up an elk, I mean into what (roasts,steaks,jerkey,etc.)


Some roast won't end up being very good or tender steaks...rump roast is better as a roast. some of the round is better as a roast....t-bones, ribs, tenderloins...all good steaks. Neck and shank..stew meat or sausage....as far a i'm concerned, the rest of the meat is for jerky, hamburger and stew....
Of course, some people can cook up an old shoe and make it taste good...not me... :mrgreen: 
I once received a 8 lb. neck roast from the butcher....what the heck is that? :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

All this talk is making me hungry :lol:


----------



## itchytriggerfinger (Sep 12, 2007)

my wife and i love deer burger. we put it in everything from enchiladas to taco salad. You just cant go wrong with wild game.


----------



## sagebrush (Sep 8, 2007)

I prefer steaks and chops, once in awhile some roasts, and do not forget the jerky


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

Deer and Elk burger are infinitely better than ground beef when used for spaghetti, tacos, etc. I tricked my wife one time when I substituted deer for beef when making tacos. She emphatically stated that it was the best taco meat she had ever had. 2 years later I told her about the swap.

She still won't eat wild game.


----------

